
On Cash - kawera
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2018/10/11/On-Cash
======
firloop
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18206868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18206868)

------
walterbell
Some stores have stopped accepting cash and made receipts opt-in. What's the
meaning of legal tender if you can't use it?

On the plus side, stores that refuse cash provide a useful social signal about
management. One more reason to support local independents.

~~~
anon7429
Widening the digital divide and discriminating against people.

------
hnzix
I'm told that the strippers in Vegas now have Bitcoin QR tattoos. What a time
to be alive

~~~
andirk
MORE Coin (MORE)
[https://twitter.com/getmorecoin](https://twitter.com/getmorecoin) (previously
Legends Room (LGD)) is pushing the dancing industry in that direction. Seeing
how bottle service in clubs is marked up 1,000% and dances are, well,
expensive by nature, I can see a place for flagrant crypto spending in that
space.

A lot of dance clubs label themselves as "restaurants" (Gold Club SF) or
funnel money through their Cayman Islands Holding Corporation (Spearmint Rhino
in Vegas). Moving impossible to track purchases through crypto may sound
enticing to them.

------
Waterluvian
I haven't used Canadian dollars in years. I keep $100 at home and $20 in
change in my car for an emergency, but yeah, I just never find myself needing
cash. It's nice getting an email within minutes of every single expenditure.
For me that's the killer feature.

~~~
EForEndeavour
For years, the only things I've withdrawn cash for have been farmer's markets
and impersonal yet practical wedding gifts.

------
TACIXAT
We could process transactions for so much cheaper than the credit cards and
banks currently do. There is so much regulatory capture to protect the banks
though. In the US businesses that process peer to peer payments are
categorized as money service businesses (MSBs). MSBs have increased scrutiny
applied to their accounts. It is very, very difficult to find a bank that
services MSB accounts. It makes sense though, why would a bank want a high
risk account that competes with it? The situation sucks though, I almost just
want to start a bank to rebuild the payment system.

------
pteredactyl
I'm with you 100%. Makes me feel more connected to local businesses. Also, I
know they get more when I pay cash.

I've carried thousands of dollars around and no one was none the wiser. So
while the security argument is true. It's overblown. At most someone will
probably steal $100 from me. And that's never happened, thankfully. (I live in
a dodgy part of SF)

Note: Copied from dupe.

------
askafriend
I can't take any discussion of cash/payment-networks seriously unless there is
also a discussion of fraud, it's prevalence, and impact.

------
purplezooey
It's all fiat money anyway.

------
Animats
Duplicate.

